# trip insurance - esp lawyers, SciFrog, EOD, SFOResident



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 9, 2011)

have any of the lawyers here done any looking into trip insurance coverage vs limitations etc?

*SciFrog*, *EOD*, *SFOResident* - while i realize the top luxury hotels are likely flexible, have you ever used travel insurance for expensive trips?


----------



## vineyarder (Feb 10, 2011)

*Trip Insurance*

I usually buy trip insurance for big trips, unless I am using frequent flyer miles for airfare and cancellable hotels.  I usually go to insuremytrip.com to get multiple quotes, but almost always end up buying Travelex; when travelling with kids, they are usually quite a bit less expensive since they cover kids under 18 free.  I've had to file claims twice, and both times they handled the claims quickly and without undue hassles, and even paid beyond the actual policy limits!  The policy includes evacuation insurance, but I also carry an annual medjet policy that covers all the travel for the year at one price.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not a lawyer, and I didn't stay at the Holiday Inn last night, but we bought a timeshare travel insurance policy that covers all timeshare trips for 1 year for $99.  This is the same insurance that Marriott and Starwood sells, but I wouldn't buy it from them, because their policy excludes any TS's except theirs.   

See the travel insurance sticky at the top of the travel forum for more info.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 10, 2011)

I normally don't buy trip insurance but, we have purchased it in the past when heavy cancelation fee's could result or, we were traveling to a location our health insurance didn't cover us. 

Generally speaking, travel/trip insurance is pretty limited. They are like the old Fire policies of days gone by. Essentially, they are NOT comprehensive policies covering all possibities. Instead they are NAMED peril policy's that only pay for things that are named in the coverage. They can be very limited in scope.

For instance, we had our departure from a cruise vacation delayed thanks to a fisherman's strike in Spain. While public workers strikes were covered, the fisherman, who were striking over taxes on their fuel, we not considered public workers. Thus, there was no coverage provided for this delay. Despite paying for the insurance and despite incuring an additional $1,700 in travel expenses, we did not receive payment for our claim. 

Read the coverage VERY CAREFULLY before you commit. In most states, you have a 7 to 10 day "free" look in which you can cancel your coverage should you fee it does not meet your needs.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks!

___


----------



## EOD (Mar 4, 2011)

Very late answer.   I have not bt trip insurance.  Mainly resorts are flexible around natural disasters and other reasons for cancelling.  However last Christmas in canouan suggests sometimes one should get it.  There are very few flights to canouan and cxl policies for holidays are usually a couple weeks ahead.   We arrived Xmas day, but everyone else from northeast came four or five days late due to blizzard.   They could have flown to st Lucia or Barbados but all charters from there were booked.   From what a guests told me canouan did not offer refud but would let you stay longer to make up for it.  (easy to offer since hotel was empty after Jan 3)   Not a great outcome for many people who wound up canceling entirely due to lack of flights (including q member who cxled).  So I guess holidays and far away places fit the bill.   Finally, I would add that it seems the insurance guys leave themselves a lot of outs to not pay you.


----------

